# Who`s in Swindon, Wiltshire?



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was just wondering who lives near me?


----------



## felicity (May 22, 2007)

i do! i live in calne :2thumb:


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

me :no1:


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

i live in devizes.


----------



## plastic_eraser (Mar 31, 2009)

hello i live in west swindon


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Gloucester, not far away.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

used to i lived in highworth for 15yrs


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Chippenham here.. possibly the dullest town for many miles...other than calne


----------



## plastic_eraser (Mar 31, 2009)

its cool that many people live fairly local to one another but i bet none of you breed royals do you... which is what im after haha:2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Salisbury ere.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

im not but i drive past it and spend enough time in and around it!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Bristol! FTW


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Bristol! FTW


grrr get out bristol boy :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Paragon (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm near - Chippenham - Home of the eatery


----------



## BlakeneyJnr (Apr 11, 2009)

Devizes! Anybody have any adult beardies round by us?


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm from Wroughton, next to Swindon :2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

gloucester also so not far away


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

gloucester reptile meet in my sig , all swindoners welcome :lol2:


----------



## ian_lisa (Aug 30, 2009)

old town me


----------



## morerepsthanazoo (Mar 11, 2007)

I am in Highworth mate , so not far away. lol.


----------



## boscman88 (Dec 10, 2009)

i live in pembrooke park swindon with the mrs simplycarlie.


----------

